# Newbie just looking around



## DirtyDogLeg (Feb 21, 2015)

First time in a forum so don't know what to expect 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Feb 23, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## jozifp103 (Feb 23, 2015)

*​You can expect to meet some great people and learn a lot! Welcome!*


----------



## SUKS2BU (Mar 1, 2015)

Thats how everyone starts. Welcome...


----------



## ldog (Mar 4, 2015)

Dirty, 

Welcome!

You can expect to learn many things if you take the time and read the stickies to educate yourself. Let me know if you need any help or guidance.


----------



## psychowhite (Mar 4, 2015)

welcome to Ironmag!


----------



## BigSwish83 (Mar 5, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## littlekeys30 (Mar 6, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Conceal30 (Mar 6, 2015)

welcome! you can expect a lot of crazy people, talking about crazy stuff, for entertainment purposes only of coarse.


----------



## Kazdad (Mar 7, 2015)

Whats up brother? Nice to see another new face.


----------

